# paint creek spillway



## newfisher (Aug 5, 2005)

me and chop270 went to paint creek spillway last night, what a waste of time  we fished from 7-11 with very few bites on livers or crawlers. about 10:30 chop did get one channel about 12". i got :S couple of guys fishing upstream a bit were using gills and liver with no luck either. we've fished all over southern ohio, took tips from everone we could, tried all the spots people told us and still come up with nothing bigger than 3-4# what gives? I need someone to turn me on to a big flattie and I refuse to go paylakin. Any tips or suggestions? oh yea and I do have a boat and we c&r all fish


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I feel your pain, the fishing has been very slow in this area for the last month..It should pick up with cooler weather.


----------



## newfisher (Aug 5, 2005)

I guess it's just discouraging for me because this is the first time in about ten years I've gotten back into fishing REAL heavy. I've been going about 4-5 days a week trying different spots and techniques with nothing. I thought after the rain and cool nights that this past weekend would have been good but it was the worst yet for me. I'd gladly share my spots and/or boat in exchange for the same


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I live in Chillicothe, and believe me the fishing in the rivers and creeks in this area for catfish, has gotten alot worse in the last 10 years..There is alot more flathead fishermen now than years ago..I am talking paint creek and the scioto river..Every place I go on paint creek I see limb lines hanging.


----------



## newfisher (Aug 5, 2005)

You're right about that! I saw two places right in front of us that had the remains of limblines on them. This was my first trip to the spillway and I was not real impressed. alot of people, and not many fish  We've just been trying bank fishing the past week or so to limit on gas but, I think I'll go back to the boat. We're from hillsboro, not that far away we need to fish together sometime.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Three weeks ago, my son and I fished the spillway. We used wheatieballs, liver and 5-7" suckers for bait. We must have caught 50 or 60 little channels and bluegills on the wheatieballs under a bobber about 2-3 feet down. The sucker pole stayed in from about 5pm until dusk on the bottom. Right at dusk the clicker went off....11lb channel. It was really crowded and 3 or 4 people were in the process of asking me for the fish (literally) when it made the big splash back into the water...post pic... First time I have caught a channel that took 2 hands to hold... After dark all the hits stopped...like a switch.

spiff


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Newfisher, the best advice I can give you is STAY AWAY FROM GOATPATHS!!! Find a secluded spot, and you'll find fish bigger than 4#'s. I promise!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually I enjoy fishing Flattys GOATPATH, it's just the walk back & the climbing out of the goat path that I dont like!!!!!


----------

